# 1914 contract



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

pay half, then test it, then pay it off !


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Flat Rate Proposal with a detailed scope of work defined in the contract. Bravo. No Time and Material for them pioneers. The only thing that raises my concern is of course the amount of money they would wire a house for, but I guess 26 bucks went a lot further back then than it does now......



Now, Could you make it twenty? I need you to make it twenty......


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

They even got paid without the HO signing it.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

$26.35 in today's dollars would be a little under six hundred dollars. At 14 openings, that works out to about $45.00 an opening. 

Low balling, trunk slamming, hack I say! :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

$574.58.

Remember, there was no licensing, insurance, bonds, OSHA, RRP, registration, AFCIs, TRs, 6-foot rules, required 20a circuits, etc etc etc ad infinitum ad nauseum back then.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MarkyMark said:


> $26.35 in today's dollars would be a little under six hundred dollars. At 14 openings, that works out to about $45.00 an opening.
> 
> Low balling, trunk slamming, hack I say! :whistling2:


I don't think they had a trunk to slam.

Probably just a horse and a wagon for a truck..:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't think they had a trunk to slam.
> 
> Probably just a horse and a wagon for a truck..:laughing:



Horseless carriages were around in '14. They just didn't have trunks.


----------

